# Western Championship 2021



## Sub1Hour (Oct 20, 2021)

Western Championship is back! Thanksgiving Weekend, November 26-28th in Provo, Utah! I will be in attendance, and surprisingly there is still plenty of room left to register!





__





CubingUSA Western Championship 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------

